# Swivel Passenger Seat



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Hi all

I got the Swift back from the dealer a couple of weeks ago. As part of the habitation check, they replaced my (perfectly fine IMHO) leisure battery. It's located under the passenger seat. Now, since getting the van back, I notice that the passenger seat does not 'lock' into forward facing position. Also, where should the swivel release lever be? I thought it had been at FWD facing Left hand corner originally but it is now at Rear left position! I think they took off the seat and put it back incorrectly.

what do you think?

Irishhomer :?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Off hand, my guess is that when they removed the seat, some of the ball bearings between the seat runners may have dropped out - it happened to me and was a job to find the little blighters !


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Is it locking to the rear? if so you are right the seat including turning gear are 180 degrees out, and I am sure that it would constitute an MOT failure not locking ing forward facing position

Bill


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

On my Bessacarr, the swivel lever is located at front left (closest to mirror), however I fitted the swivel myself so this location depends on whether I read the fitting instructions correctly :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You could ask the experts:

Quote
_Carole is a member of the Swift Customer Care Team. Any response that is posted under the "SwiftGroup" name is a Swift Company response.

Should any of you wish to talk about your issues or your experiences, the customer care team are on hand for this. The members are Carole, Gary, Lisa and Jenny. The telephone number is 01482 875740. _Unquote
G


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

> Is it locking to the rear? if so you are right the seat including turning gear are 180 degrees out


Yes, locks now when rear facing. I will take back to dealer.

Thanks to all for the helpful replies. Sorry for taking so long to respond but I was away in France. [see my post in Continental Touring]

Irishhomer


----------

